
Good books for deep hacks - sridca
https://begriffs.com/posts/2017-04-13-longterm-computing-reading.html
======
apokryptein
I spend so much time doing research in order to find books for a variety of
CS/infosec topics -- super useful. Looks to be a good blog all around.

